# making snail-o



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi All,

A couple weeks ago I took the plunge and whipped up some snail-o (snail jello) for my inverts. I used the 1st recipe found here:

A couple more recipes for snail food - Aquaria Central

I used a jar of mixed veggies baby food (very orange in colour, it seems to be a lot of squash in it) and microwaved it for 60 sec. Dumped it into a dish and added a packet of gelatine. I added the gelatine slowly and used a whisk to mix it and had no problems with lumps. I also added 1 ½ teaspoons of calcium powder. Then I poured the goop into a shallow dish and put it in the freezer for a while (so it would set faster). Once it was set I sliced it into bite sized pieces and put them into a bag in the freezer. It was all very easy and made a lot! I have enough snail-o to last a looong time...

Anyhow, I thought I would share this information and a few photos of some of my critters enjoying the results. I apologise for the quality of the pictures...when the snail-o starts to dissolve some debris can get stirred-up which makes it difficult to get sharp photos...

EC


----------

